# hymer 544 boiler auto dump



## faceache (Feb 19, 2009)

Please can anyone tell me how to reverse the boiler auto dump situation. I believe this happens automatically when the temperature drops. Have tried to close the valve but it won't let me as the temperature is still too low. Is there another override way that I don't know about please, or do I have to wait until the temperature rises enough before the valve can be operated successfully manually.
We are hoping to go to Wales tomorrow and the water from the taps just diverts to outside before going into the boiler.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi the popular method is to use a clothes peg, to lock the dump valve open.

Roy


----------



## faceache (Feb 19, 2009)

Takeaflight You're a genius. Thank you so much. I will try it first thing tomorrow.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Don't forget to remove the peg when you are not heating the van

Steve


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

if its a truma boiler you can on some models operate the blown air heating without the hot water thus bringing the temp up


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I have found that the water tends to dump well above the freezing point so I always have a peg fitted. You may find that some type of clothes peg fit better than others, so check them out. I tie a bit of string to the peg and tie this also to a part of the boiler - this helps to stop the peg falling down to where it's hard to retrieve. I then have a "remove peg" note on my pre winter drain down list.

DavidL


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

We were asked the same thing by a new Hymer owner while camping over xmas. He was also amazed by the peg solution


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

You might need to use two pegs depending on how big they are, putting them on string is a good idea, might even try this myself.
 

Terry

Happy New Year Travels


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Forgot to say in my earlier post. I also put a loop onto the dump button so that I could pull the button up by the loop, and then fit the peg more easily. Due to the low access to the button, it is much easier this way. Spare water pump (in its box) fits nicely under boiler just below dump button.

DavidL


----------



## faceache (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has commented on my problem.
Will also try to find somewhere to attach the peg string and leave myself a note when I next store it away. Don't forget to remove peg!


----------

